# What are your religious beliefs?



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2014)

State them on the record and lets discuss them


----------



## ficklejester (Nov 25, 2014)

Suck my atheist, androgynous, black-supremacist junk.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't subscribe to any religion.

I wouldn't consider Myself as religious.

I would consider Myself as spiritual.

I am an Agnostic.

I have My very own Spirituality.

My Spirituality is based on facts, evidence, logic, reason, science, etc..

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

my religions myself


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 25, 2014)

I pretty much follow this


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

Religion or any type of "faith", or whatever you may call it, is all bullshit. It is the biggest scam, the biggest form of mind control the world has ever seen. Nature holds the truth to everything, we just have to discover it, and we do that by SCIENCE and REASONING, not by believing in imaginary figures of our imaginations, such as "GODS". Religious people have it backwards, gods or a god didn't create people or the universe, it is people who created the gods that so many people still foolishly believe in.

Go here to learn some true words of wisdom:

http://www.askatheists.com/atheist-quotes

http://atheistempire.com/greatminds/more.php


----------



## CC Dobbs (Nov 25, 2014)

I am the Messiah. I think that about covers it.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2014)

bradburry said:


> my religions myself


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1973C69FF153BE8E


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

rory420420 said:


>


(Just to play the Gods advocate...)

Zeitgeist REFUTED & DEBUNKED! (Religious Portion)






(I have not watched this video yet. Let Me know if its good.)

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 26, 2014)

I am a Turtlist. Turtles are the way, the truth, and the life. In them is life, and that life is the light of all being.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 26, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I am a Turtlist. Turtles are the way, the truth, and the life. In them is life, and that life is the light of all being.


HAH. Sounds no different than any other religion/faith.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My Spirituality is based on facts, evidence, logic, reason, science, etc..


It's based on none of those things...


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know that much about Christians. Doesn't their religion say that you have to believe to go to heaven?
I'm pretty sure I've heard this before that you must believe and accept Jesus as your savior if you want to go to heaven.
So what if there was a control test done with a group of people who know nothing of religion or gods. In theory start with a fresh batch of newborns and raise them just to prove this. Setup two colonies, both colonies will be cut off from outside beliefs current events, and the such. Only one group will be taught religion, and the other group will not. I challenge someone to prove that Jesus will make himself known to the group where this religion is not being taught. It won't happen. If anything Christians would go out of their way to infiltrate the colony and plant religious ideas, about the end of days and the such, full on Templar knights or whatever fighting to get their ideas known in the world, where it didn't exist till they made it so. They wouldn't stop and never do stop trying to enforce their beliefs. I would be curious to see if the colony not being taught religion would create a new religion, or new gods. God didn't create man, man created god's. What type of silly things would a new colony create? Would so many honestly say it is a sin with a such harsh repercussions as eternal damnation to have never been blessed with the presence of Jesus? No matter how proper someone might live their life. If you don't believe you will go to hell? How can a man be in position of judgment when he has never existed to begin with. If this religion made sense we would all be shown that these things do exist, until then, no one gets to make the claim that Jesus is anything to fear on judgment day. Honestly religion and gods seems more of a mental health issue than anything. That's the definition of Schizophrenia isn't it? When a person can not tell the difference from what is real or not.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 28, 2014)

@TwistItUp 

Good point.

But, I highly doubt that anyone can start a colony, or society, without influence from religions.

It would be interesting though.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't subscribe to any religion.
> 
> My Spirituality is based on facts, evidence, logic, reason, science, etc.





tyler.durden said:


> It's based on none of those things...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

TIME TO GET REAL SON.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> TIME TO GET REAL SON.


Whats your point?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats your point?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Up until this point you still haven't backed-up any of your claims *genuinely* with science, facts, evidence, logic or reason.

No offense but I'm being honest with you.

~peace~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Up until this point you still haven't backed-up any of your claims *genuinely* with science, facts, evidence, logic or reason.
> 
> No offensive but I'm being honest with you.
> 
> ~peace~


So, you haven't seen My facts about Myself?

Do I need to go there, and type it out again?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

let's revisit this topic another time. yes, i've seen nearly everything you've written, even a few videos.

the real problem george is that everything is subjective. perhaps there is something going on w you that prevents you from being able to be completely objective. 

have a good day george, it's not my intention to be rude. 

~peace~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> let's revisit this topic another time. yes, i've seen nearly everything you've written, even a few videos.
> 
> the real problem george is that everything is subjective. perhaps there is something going on w you that prevents you from being able to be completely objective.
> 
> ...


My facts about Myself are facts.

My opinion that I am the Christ is My personal, subjective opinion.

Besides the FACT that I am claiming to be the Christ, can you give Me some examples of My subjective opinions? I am sure that you can think of a few if you have read a lot of what I have written, plus watched My videos of Myself.

You are a smart guy, abe.

~PEACE~


----------



## GroErr (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been inches away from kicking it twice in the last 5 years. Neither brought me any closer to believing in any specific religion or even an almighty "God", although I think there are some good ideas in all of them, just too much bull-shit imo around some of the religions with their cult-like preaching and rituals (I am technically Roman Catholic and think they're one of the worst btw). I don't have a problem with anyone believing in whatever religion they want, but I do have a problem with those who preach and think their religion is "the one", or look down on you for not believing in their version. My sister lives in southern Mississippi (been there many times and experienced this myself), her and her husband are some of the nicest folks on this planet and would literally give you the shirt off their back if you needed it. Yet they're constantly frowned upon and shunned by so-called Christians in that bible thumping state. If that's what religion is about I want no part of it. My youngest brother is a "Christian", and one of those preachers, we don't discuss it much as it never ends well, apparently only his "clan" (or more like cult) will be the only one's allowed into heaven, us sinners (the rest of us not in their specific "Christian" cult) will be sent to hell. My comeback to him is that if that's what I have to look forward to in heaven, then I don't want any part of it, doesn't sound much different than being here on earth imo.

Being that close to death, I lost all fear of it as it didn't feel like the end, only the end of this journey as I know it and that I'm currently aware of. I believe we're all here for a purpose, whether we know it or not and our time here is more or less pre-determined, it just wasn't my time yet. I think I got an extension to finish some things I hadn't done yet in my small role here. I also felt inner peace/spirituality and a sense that we're all connected, I mean all living things. I got a feeling that this journey is only that, one of many and our inner spirit somehow lives on, call that religious or spiritual, whatever it is, it's what I felt and believe. Also felt sadness that we (humans in general) can treat each other and other beings as badly as we do. Perhaps one day we'll evolve beyond the petty things like race, religion, territorial wars and the like, if we don't fuck it up first. In my ideal world we'd just respect, love each other, and appreciate all the wonder around us.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 28, 2014)

There are some other things I am confused about. I think I have heard something before about a soul that is not attuned with or rather does not accept Jesus as a savior can not enter heaven and shall not pass the pearly gates of heaven, but instead be sent to the gates of hell where that soul will forever be eternally damned beyond the gates at the entry to hell where there is fire and brimstone. Something about if a angel of death goes beyond the pearly gates then evil will reap victorious on earth. It may have been in a movie, or several movies where I have seen this similar type of belief, but as far as I know there are religious beliefs to back up those story lines. Then there is this thing about every living thing has a soul. What I'm about to talk about is for the most part theory, I would never suggest someone try to do this. Look at cloning. Dolly The Sheep for example. Which oddly this sheep was cloned at Roslin Institute. But some people say this Institute has nothing to do with the Rosslyn Chapel. Maybe it does, maybe it doesn't, I don't know, but I seem to think it does and I think the Illuminati is up to something as they pose as Christians but are actually doing devious things with science. So back to this cloned sheep, I believe if it is a clone, a exact DNA match of the original. Then this sheep is or ought to be considered one living thing, a copy, exact match. One soul for all the clones made of that same sheep. So what if a human was cloned, again the same soul, one set of exact matched DNA, one living thing, just copies of it. One of the clones could live a christian religious life, while the other clone would know nothing of religion and possibly even live a life of wrong doing. Now, what would happen when the life of wrong doing is banished to hell for all eternity with the soul linked to that life, yet then when the life of never any wrong doing and full christian belief dies, goes to heaven and then that same soul passes through the pearly gates and into heaven. Or even if one cloned human killed himself as a sacrifice expecting to be banished to hell, but the other clone lives a righteous and full life to die of natural causes. In theory wouldn't this break that cycle about the soul of an angel of death making it passed the pearly gates and into heaven. One person, one soul, two bodily vessels which travel that one soul on two different paths, with only one of two final destinations. Who's to say the one soul might not travel to both destinations.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 28, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> I don't know that much about Christians. Doesn't their religion say that you have to believe to go to heaven?
> I'm pretty sure I've heard this before that you must believe and accept Jesus as your savior if you want to go to heaven.
> So what if there was a control test done with a group of people who know nothing of religion or gods. In theory start with a fresh batch of newborns and raise them just to prove this. Setup two colonies, both colonies will be cut off from outside beliefs current events, and the such. Only one group will be taught religion, and the other group will not. I challenge someone to prove that Jesus will make himself known to the group where this religion is not being taught. It won't happen. If anything Christians would go out of their way to infiltrate the colony and plant religious ideas, about the end of days and the such, full on Templar knights or whatever fighting to get their ideas known in the world, where it didn't exist till they made it so. They wouldn't stop and never do stop trying to enforce their beliefs. I would be curious to see if the colony not being taught religion would create a new religion, or new gods. God didn't create man, man created god's. What type of silly things would a new colony create? Would so many honestly say it is a sin with a such harsh repercussions as eternal damnation to have never been blessed with the presence of Jesus? No matter how proper someone might live their life. If you don't believe you will go to hell? How can a man be in position of judgment when he has never existed to begin with. If this religion made sense we would all be shown that these things do exist, until then, no one gets to make the claim that Jesus is anything to fear on judgment day. Honestly religion and gods seems more of a mental health issue than anything. That's the definition of Schizophrenia isn't it? When a person can not tell the difference from what is real or not.


Someone asking the colonies some questions about their gardening.
Colony one, not religious.
Why do you grow these vegetables?
Colony one responds, because they taste good, they are nutritious and they feed all of us so we can survive.
Colony two, taught religion.
Why do you grow these vegetables?
Colony two responds, We grow them for the lord our savior.

End result. 
*What are your religious beliefs?*
Religious people are weird.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

I believe in Santa. I live my life in fear, trying to avoid getting on the naughty list.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I believe in Santa. I live my life in fear, trying to avoid getting on the naughty list.


haha, that's cool. ;D At least you believe in Santa, but don't actually believe you are Santa. Like @Nevaeh420 who believes he is Jesus.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> haha, that's cool. ;D At least you believe in Santa, but don't actually believe you are Santa. Like @Nevaeh420 who believes he is Jesus.


Well, the thing about that is it's just sarcasm. Nevaeh420 is being sarcastic. It's funny sarcasm, just like my statement about santa. 

Fuck Santa. Fuck Jesus. In the ass.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Well, the thing about that is it's just sarcasm. Nevaeh420 is being sarcastic. It's funny sarcasm, just like my statement about santa.
> 
> Fuck Santa. Fuck Jesus. In the ass.


And fuck the Easter bunny, lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 1, 2014)

You guys are being awful hard on religion.
Most of what you see are the extremes.
I am a christian. 
Most of Christians are easy going people. If you look at some of my post they are a little filthy, Hey if I'm built in Gods image he has a sense of humor to.
I never preach to you or shove it down your throat.
All I can say once god touches your life, you know.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> And fuck the Easter bunny, lol.


Oh yeah, i forgot about that one. And don't leave the Tooth Fairy out of the fuckfest.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> You guys are being awful hard on religion.
> Most of what you see are the extremes.
> I am a christian.
> Most of Christians are easy going people. If you look at some of my post they are a little filthy, Hey if I'm built in Gods image he has a sense of humor to.
> ...


Ya, whatever man. I'm not gonna force you to believe that there is no god. It just shows how pathetic your mind is by believing in such bullshit.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh, and it's not true that what we see are the extremes. Any religion/faith in itself is extreme. Extremely fucking stupid. Most of my family believes in the myth of god. I tell my mom and brother how stupid they are for it.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 1, 2014)

I can only answer this question in a poll, so get a fucking poll and I'll tell you my most secret beliefs.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> You guys are being awful hard on religion.
> Most of what you see are the extremes.
> I am a christian.
> Most of Christians are easy going people. If you look at some of my post they are a little filthy, Hey if I'm built in Gods image he has a sense of humor to.
> ...


And please, enlighten me on how you know. I bet I know one way you know god touches your life- when the religious leaders touch all the little boys. Hah. No, but seriously how do you know?


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> I can only answer this question in a poll, so get a fucking poll and I'll tell you my most secret beliefs.


I have a nice long poll for you. You wanna tell me your secrets now baby?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 1, 2014)

You're thinking Pole, as in your ancestors.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> You're thinking Pole, as in your ancestors.


Actually i meant Poll = Pole = Penis

And I don't think my ancestors were Polish.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 1, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> And please, enlighten me on how you know. I bet I know one way you know god touches your life- when the religious leaders touch all the little boys. Hah. No, but seriously how do you know?


I never said I believed in organized religion.
Pathetic mind. I have been to college got a degree in electronics. I believe in science.

See I'm not the one being so rude.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 1, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> And please, enlighten me on how you know. I bet I know one way you know god touches your life- when the religious leaders touch all the little boys. Hah. No, but seriously how do you know?


Those people should be executed in the street.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I never said I believed in organized religion.
> Pathetic mind. I have been to college got a degree in electronics. I believe in science.
> 
> See I'm not the one being so rude.


*I *never said you believed in organized religion either. Who did? But isn't Christianity a religion? And you didn't answer the question. How do you know once god touches your life?


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I never said I believed in organized religion.
> Pathetic mind. I have been to college got a degree in electronics. I believe in science.
> 
> See I'm not the one being so rude.


There is no way to prove that you actually got a college degree in electronics by saying you did over the forum, but I will assume you did. I don't see why you would have to lie about that. And since you have a college degree, I imagine you are a pretty smart guy. Therefore, my question for you is why is such a smart guy like you believing in such nonsense known as god (and the devil for that matter)?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 1, 2014)

The Loophole


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 2, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> *I *never said you believed in organized religion either. Who did? But isn't Christianity a religion? And you didn't answer the question. How do you know once god touches your life?


I can not put it into words. Someone will know it when it happens.
You know how many non believers find God close to their death bed. I've seen a lot.

It is more of a guide to live my life.

You ever watch "The Book of Eli." He was asked what the bible boiled down to.

He said "Do more for others than your self."

That is all it is my man. You live by that and it comes back to you.

A person not touched by God will not know til they are touched.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 2, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> There is no way to prove that you actually got a college degree in electronics by saying you did over the forum, but I will assume you did. I don't see why you would have to lie about that. And since you have a college degree, I imagine you are a pretty smart guy. Therefore, my question for you is why is such a smart guy like you believing in such nonsense known as god (and the devil for that matter)?


 having a college degree does not mean you are smart... you are just educated


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 2, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I can not put it into words. Someone will know it when it happens.
> You know how many non believers find God close to their death bed. I've seen a lot.
> 
> It is more of a guide to live my life.
> ...


Typical religious person answer, can't put it into words, can't explain it, can't prove it. Actually, what people see when they are on their death bed close to death is what is known as "near death experiences." Some people can claim they came close to god or seen the light during that experience, but they didn't. It is a complex phenomena occurring in the brain amidst the cocktail of chemicals and electric signals, remember the brain is not fully understood and is a very complex structure.

You don't need religion/faith, or god, or anybody else for you to be a good person. You can "do more for others than your self" without a god. In fact, most people who don't believe in god are intelligent nice people who just want to do the right things in life- just like me. If you need a god to look up to in order to do right by people, well, then you don't have much of a mind of your own then.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 2, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> having a college degree does not mean you are smart... you are just educated


Yes, I understand that. It is just that in general, a person with a college degree tends to be smarter than others without degrees. They were more likely simply born smarter, with a higher IQ. Having a college degree for sure doesn't mean you are dumb. If anything, it does mean you are smarter. But not always. And not having a college degree doesn't make you not smart either. You can be very intelligent and just choose not to pursue a college degree. It's that simple.

In the case of whitebb2727, I just made an assumption of him that he is a smart guy, because I imagine he is.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 2, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> having a college degree does not mean you are smart... you are just educated


I'm sorry, do you know what is involved in electronics? Your average dumb ass is not going to breeze through it.

On top of that I was a structural mechanic in the Air Force. That was a lot of math and metallurgy to learn.

That job if you messed up people die. 

I also hold an Airframe license through the FAA.

The people you speak of get degrees outside of applied science.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 2, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Typical religious person answer, can't put it into words, can't explain it, can't prove it. Actually, what people see when they are on their death bed close to death is what is known as "near death experiences." Some people can claim they came close to god or seen the light during that experience, but they didn't. It is a complex phenomena occurring in the brain amidst the cocktail of chemicals and electric signals, remember the brain is not fully understood and is a very complex structure.
> 
> You don't need religion/faith, or god, or anybody else for you to be a good person. You can "do more for others than your self" without a god. In fact, most people who don't believe in god are intelligent nice people who just want to do the right things in life- just like me. If you need a god to look up to in order to do right by people, well, then you don't have much of a mind of your own then.


You believe what you believe what you believe. That is our right.

I want you to know I was raised in middle class, upper middle class.
Most of the people that went to the church I was raised in were mostly smart educated people.

In life I have learned the fastest way to an argument is to talk about religion or politics. 

Trust me I have my qualms about some churches. I visited one with probably over a million in electronics and five times that much in their building. That money could have been better spent.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 2, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> You believe what you believe what you believe. That is our right.
> 
> I want you to know I was raised in middle class, upper middle class.
> Most of the people that went to the church I was raised in were mostly smart educated people.
> ...


I think that you think that I think religious people are all a stupid bunch of dumbasses that don't even know how to get by in life. I understand that a lot of religious people are good, everyday, normal, middle class, working people (just like most non believers). But, that doesn't make what they believe in to be true by any means. It is just believing in such things are quite silly and unnecessary, like santa. And flying reindeer. Go ahead and believe them though, nobody is stopping anyone from doing so. But, religion has just caused conflict after conflict over human history. All over which myth is the better myth, it is very sad. I believe the dark ages might not have been so dark if religion wasn't around.

Fine, believe in god, the devil, or whatever else all the other idiotic religions believe in. As long as it doesn't bring the world down again.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 2, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I think that you think that I think religious people are all a stupid bunch of dumbasses that don't even know how to get by in life. I understand that a lot of religious people are good, everyday, normal, middle class, working people (just like most non believers). But, that doesn't make what they believe in to be true by any means. It is just believing in such things are quite silly and unnecessary, like santa. And flying reindeer. Go ahead and believe them though, nobody is stopping anyone from doing so. But, religion has just caused conflict after conflict over human history. All over which myth is the better myth, it is very sad. I believe the dark ages might not have been so dark if religion wasn't around.
> 
> Fine, believe in god, the devil, or whatever else all the other idiotic religions believe in. As long as it doesn't bring the world down again.


At least we can have a conversation about it.

I know that there have been wars over religion but don,t kid yourself.
We as humans are some of the most despicable creatures around capable of horrendous things with or without religion.
We as humans are some of the most amazing creatures capable of great feats of kindness with or without religion.

I agree, I believe technology would have been further along if not for oppression in the name of religion in the dark ages.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 2, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> haha, that's cool. ;D At least you believe in Santa, but don't actually believe you are Santa. Like @Nevaeh420 who believes he is Jesus.


No, I no longer believe that I am "Jesus".

But when I first had My apotheosis, in the year 2008, I indeed thought I was Jesus.

Christ is a title. Christ means "the Anointed One".

Jesus is a name.

I no longer believe I am Jesus, because My Name is George Manuel Oliveira.

I believe I am the Christ- the Anointed One.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2014)

Everyone has bad days, the key is to stick to your story.

keep the faith!

~peace~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 2, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3305277
> Everyone has bad days, the key is to stick to your story.
> 
> keep the faith!
> ...


I thought that you wanted to break My Christ delusion?

I can only be honest, and stick to My true story (otherwise I would be lying).

I plan on keeping the faith.

Do you have any faith, abe?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I plan on keeping the faith.
> 
> Do you have any faith, abe?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Yes, however I tend to keep my religious beliefs somewhat private and receive no special attention for them. 

However, it is fair to say, I AM the Christ abe supercro.

~peace~


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 2, 2014)

I am the Christ too


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm the easter bunny, and I don't even believe in Easter because it has been proven by social science to be fake.
I have done many rigorous tests over the years to debunk the Easter bunny myth. Yet it still exists year after year.
And now they have me planting eggs. And I'm left wondering, but what came first the Easter or the egg?







Have you even tested the theory of logictivity? Or maybe I'm thinking of fuzzy logic.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzzy_logic
Easter bunnies are fuzzy.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> However, it is fair to say, I AM the Christ abe supercro.
> 
> ~peace~


You're being facetious.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You're being facetious.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Just let me be George. Let me be and do whatever the hell I say and want! Isn't that your idea of how true friends should behave?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Just let me be George. Let me be and do whatever the hell I say and want! Isn't that your idea of how true friends should behave?


Sure, you can be, say, and do whatever you want.

Do you think I am impeding you from living your life the way you want to live?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Sure, you can be, say, and do whatever you want.
> 
> Do you think I am impeding you from living your life the way you want to live?
> 
> ~PEACE~


ill reply later buddy Geo, doorbell just rang.



(However, it is fair to say, I AM the Christ abe supercro)


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 4, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> I'm the easter bunny, and I don't even believe in Easter because it has been proven by social science to be fake.
> I have done many rigorous tests over the years to debunk the Easter bunny myth. Yet it still exists year after year.
> And now they have me planting eggs. And I'm left wondering, but what came first the Easter or the egg?
> 
> ...


The Easter Bunny was, in fact, a true creature. The Bunny went extinct about 80,000 tears ago after humans started to collect their eggs for ceremonial events.These events usually involved a lot of fucking and spraying semen everywhere. Scientist have found copious amounts of Bunny egg shells in the middens of ancient people starting around 90,000 years ago and soon after no shells and no Bunny running gaily across the plains. And there was a lot less fucking too. I think that explains a lot.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 4, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> The Easter Bunny was, in fact, a true creature. The Bunny went extinct about 80,000 tears ago after humans started to collect their eggs for ceremonial events.These events usually involved a lot of fucking and spraying semen everywhere. Scientist have found copious amounts of Bunny egg shells in the middens of ancient people starting around 90,000 years ago and soon after no shells and no Bunny running gaily across the plains. And there was a lot less fucking too. I think that explains a lot.


You left out how scientists have discovered how they mated, one of the most important aspects of Easter Bunny proliferation.. 

The female had an egg sac on her back that was subject to the harsh sunlight emitted by the sub saharan climate, she had a shady shield that prevented UV from entering the womb, ensuring survivability.. Over time, the womb itself developed UV protection. Her speed helped her reach shaded areas outside the harsh climate.

The male developed an overly thick penis to ensure the temperature didn't seed into the procreation process ensuring viable offspring. Males tend to operate near high brush, stable temperatures, and safe paths away from humans.. 

They are a nuisance, especially in Switzerland (their main strategic outpost since they've been discovered..)


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks, I forgot about that.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)

Why do Jewish people not hand out candy on Halloween but they don't turn off their lights?
I think it's a matter of pride but I don't know. I just assume they are proud and refuse to hide in the dark while others are out being festive. I respect this.
I only knew of one house in the neighbor hood when I was growing up that they were home but.
Left the lights on and everything seemed like any other house, But they were a little angry when we went to the door to trick or treat. I didn't think they were angry with us specifically, at the time it seemed more like they were disturbed because of so many kids coming to their door.
I didn't understand this and I'm still wondering. As I got older I stayed home. I wasn't interested in trick or treating. Even when I was still out trick out treating
I didn't always have such a great time. I dressed up as big bird one year in a store bought costume with a yellow plastic covering and mask so I
could be yellow just like big bird. No one listened when I said I was getting hot and feeling sick. I was told that money was spent to buy the costume
and that people took the time to go to Kmart with me so I could pick out a costume and I was damn well going to wear it. Till I fell over in a yard down
the street. Someone later said it was heat stroke. Someone else at the time it happened. Came running down the street yelling which _____ candies had I already eaten and which mother _____ god ____house did it come from. Or some dialog of the sort. So instead of trick or treating we started doing a haunted house theme with friends and family. We had a coffin we made from a large cardboard box. If a young kid came up we had someone tell the kid for the candy knock one time on the coffin. If it was a older kid they would be told knock twice. If it was someone we really wanted to scare they knocked three times. That way we didn't scare anyone too much. I scared the snot out of a kid who bullied me in school. It was great. Then I got older and older till even doing the haunted house theme in the front yard wasn't even fun anymore. So we just handed out candy like most of the neighbor hood. Our neighborhood and street got less and less people every year out trick or treating. Neither me or any of my siblings has had kids, we are all older so we don't partake dressing up in costumes. We just quite handing out candy at some point. A lot of other people in the neighbor hood stopped handing out candy long before we did because so few came out anymore. One year I came home from being out getting some errands done, and a group of kids walks up before I could even get inside, and they start asking for candy. One kid even said that I owed him candy. I say I don't have any sorry we don't partake. Then I am called a Jew and our house is egged and pumpkins smashed everywhere the yard is tp'ed. It made me think back about that house with the Jewish family. Our lights were turned off like the other homes that don't hand out candy, if they cant afford extra expenses or whatever. Halloween for me has a lot of bad memories. Halloween was my grand mothers favorite holiday, she loved candies. This is ironic because when she passed away it was on Halloween. We had a service for her shortly after the passed. I saw the body. She looked about like smeagol from Lord of the rings. If I remember right it was just the following night after her service, and someone hit and killed my cat. I sat in the street petting his dead body. My grandmother was old and crusty and it was her time, but the cat. I was more upset about the cat than my grandmother. But yeah Halloween is kind of a fucked holiday anymore.
When I was a young kid I made a discovery about Santa. When I slept in dads room that night, which I had sleeped in dads room plenty of other nights too when I got scared. Dads room used to be mom and dads room so to me this was the room I was used to going to when I got scared, dads room was just down the hallway. Moms room was on the far side of the house and I was scared so I went to dads room, dad would protect me for sure. Mom and dad were always fighting so mom sleeped in a different room. One of those nights something weird happened in dads room. It was in the dark and afterward dad does a reach around to see why mom didn't feel right. He says oh sorry son I thought you were your mother. I was hyperventilating and think I passed out even because of what was happening till it was near the end and dad does a reach around, I recall being awake for that. I thought I was being punished for something that happened earlier that day. It only happened once that I'm aware of anyway, guess he thought mom was coming to bed to save the marriage. I never told anyone till my early 20's when dad died after suffering multiple strokes. I still loved him, I didn't want to see dad go to prison where naughty things would happen to him.
I didn't want to be taken away and sent to a foster home, someone told me this would happen if I told. I felt like I was the glue that held the family together by not talking. I believed dad, he said he thought I was mom and that he didn't mean to. But yeah on this other night it was xmas eve, my xmas story wasn't the same night that dad sealed his fate. But anyway this one year on xmas I'm told to sleep in dads room I got thirsty so I walk down the hallway where the bathroom is but I look over into my room. I saw some elves building something in my room. There was a bunch of explanations as to why they were building something. I was barely able to even get that drink of water I wanted, not sure I ever did get anything to drink I was rushed back into dads room. The following morning when it was time to celebrate and we started to exchange gifts. That is when the surprise in my room was presented to me. It had a tag on it that said it was from Santa. But I saw the elves who built it and I knew it didn't seem like it came Santa considering I knew the elves who I saw building it. The elves started to explain some other things. Santa never came back the same every again, I was pretty young when Santa stopped coming around. I quit leaving him cookies or going outside on xmas eve to see if it was reindeer I could hear. After that year I knew Santa wasn't wasn't what they said. One of those years when I was young our father walked out on xmas eve. Our parents didn't finally get divorced till 4 years later but dad quit living with us after that xmas. Mom was pissed but it had to happen sometime. Things didn't go over so well xmas morning. We were told at high volume meet your new mother as gifts were thrown at us. The few gifts we got. Santa was obviously a cheap skate and didn't make it to everyone's home when I was growing up. haha I recall kicking dads ass as I got bigger, the older I got the better I got at it. I kicked dad in the nuts at a boyscout meeting once. Another scouts father saw dad griping my collar and I told dad to back off or I'd tell what he did to me. The other scouts father was getting closer, so that's when I kicked dad in the nuts as hard as I could. Then I ripped all the buttons down my shirt and took off running. The other scouts dad never even asked what was going on it just looked like I was a brat. But I also looked like a mini bad ass and this other scouts father told another scouts dad what I had done. It made me feel a little better knowing that these men knew I took him on and I felt I won. They didn't know why though. One of those other scouts dads still lives down the street. I still visited dad after the divorce, tried to forget about that thing that happened one time. Dad was allowed to come stay at the house on week ends while mom stayed at a friends house and dad stayed with us. When dad was in a rage yelling at my sister through the bathroom door I told him that's enough. He keeped going. Dads face and teeth hit the framing of the door shortly after due to a good shove. I don't remember what happened when he turned around and came at me, I went down in the hallway. Another tussle with dad was when I was in my teens and we went out with dad and his girl friend for the day. Dad was being fuck tard all day. Pissed me off I felt demoralized and was trying to just look at the ground and not say anything just ignore him. Till we get in the car to go home. Dads driving and I'm behind him in the back seat his girl friend was front passenger and my sister was in the back seat on the other side. Dad was starting in at me again. I ignored him, but then he made the mistake to say. Fine you want to act like your mother be that way then. What went through my mind was, my moms a saint mother fucker and a far better person than you, now you die. So dads driving down the road talkin shit, and while hes driving I start choking him. Those large veins on the side of the neck.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)

^ more to add ^ I pushed my pointer finger and middle finger as hard as I possibly could on those veins on either side of his neck. He could barely say anything but I could hear faintly get your fuckin hands off me. I said you're lucky I'm a nice enough guy I'm going to let you go. Some years later not even a decade later dad had surgery right there in that same spot on either side of his neck. I think they called it a stent in each of his carotid artery. Then dad had a major stroke, which happened one year on xmas when we went to visit dad and I told him this might be our last xmas together because I was going to join the military. He flipped out like he couldn't handle the thought of me going in the military, this was post 9/11. Which I never did join, the military said I was too big and they only wanted shorter stocky guys. Sucks they wouldn't take me I would of killed the fuck out of everyone on the other side, I was full of rage. It wasn't even a week later after telling the old man that I was trying to join the military when dad had that first major stroke. This is when I was 18. He lingered on for years. My sister and I had to basically become the parents and take care of him, even my mother helped do his laundry and bath him, feed him, give him a place to live so he wouldn't be homeless. Instead he got to live in a shitty run down RV. It was in my early 20's when he finally died at the age of 59. I was kind of left wondering if it wasn't me who ultimately caused his death from when I choked him out. Remembering back to the time I kicked dad in the nuts, this was obviously a good defense maneuver. But I had to learn the hard way that this is the wrong maneuver to use. A friend of mine was being a punk one day and I was playing with matchbox cars or maybe it was hot wheels. I was dinging in the dirt and making tunnels to play with the cars. My friend and his mother came over and he came out to the backyard to play. He saw I was making tunnels but he jumped on the tunnels I made in the ground and smashed everything I was working on and playing with. I got up and tried to kick him in the nuts from the side, but I went too high and got him in the stomach flat with the top of my foot from the side, made a good whapp sound when I got him. He grabbed himself low and fell to the ground crying like a little bitch. Again it was me who was being a brat. I walked away and went to go back inside but his mother came out yelling what did you do. I said I kicked him in the nuts. She rushed over to me put her hands in my pants and grabbed as much of my sac and dick as she could. She only got a hold of my left nut, but then began twisting and pulling yanking upward till I was being lifted up off the ground, this was a large woman and I was just a kid. Again I told no one, I thought I was punished accordingly and wasn't expecting any sympathy considering I just tried to do nearly the same type of damage to someone else so I didn't even ask for ice, or to go to a hospital. I didn't want to see her arrested. I saw this as a you hurt my baby I hurt you type of mothers reaction. An eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth. It never did stop hurting. Over two decades later and it still hurts. The pain got better over time, but never fully went away. I've also had my testosterone level tested multiple times and its on the lower range, just a few points into the normal range so I can't get a prescription for steroids. I'm also diabetic because with lower testosterone there's a whole mess of health issues. What dad did was small potatoes compared to what this woman did. I still have these testicle pains and yet when I tell my doctors I want it removed after years of them not being able to figure out why it hurts. I figured if they remove the one that hurts. Then my testosterone range should drop those few points so that I fall below the normal range and I would then qualify for a legal prescription of testosterone, which would help with my diabetes and some other issues. Defiantly gives me a boost in confidence and I'm even able to start looking people in the eye again while I am on steroids. But my doctors refuse to remove the testicle that hurts. I don't recall what the excuse was. Something about they can't legally prescribe steroids because I was still in the normal range by a few points, and they could lose their doctor license or whatever if they just write out a script. Won't remove it because they can't figure out why it hurts and they don't believe me or whatever their trip is, again worried about losing their license to practice medicine. But years later I read a article about a man who sold one of his testicles to science in trade for a Nissan Z. Nothing was even wrong with his testicles. So wtf. As far as I know I could get up to ten years for possession of steroids. And Obama had to go and sign something into law where anyone who buys Asia Pharma steroids can face even more time. https://thinksteroids.com/news/president-obama-asia-pharma-mihael-karner-kingpin-act/ So now that I can't order from where I used to. I go looking someplace else and I'm about to do the billing for my order but the billing is about to go to someone in Ukraine. I'm not about to order anything from that region, because it is Ukraine where that drug Krokodil is popular, and I'm not fixing to inject myself with anything ordered from Ukraine. One of the reasons I don't much care that Putin wants to invade Ukraine. If Putin's actions can contain Krokodil anyway. I feel like Obama caused more problems making steroids less available. This makes it to where there are fewer places to order them. I feel like if I lived in Mexico I could be healthier because I could simply walk into a pharmacy and buy whatever I want.
Halloween is fucked, xmas is fucked, I was fucked, Obama is fucked, Russia is fucked, that guy who traded a testicle for a Nissan Z is fucked, society is fucked, and then there is people saying garbage such as, you will know when Jesus touches you. I don't expect to ever see Jesus to suddenly start caring and I can just live out the rest of this great life because Jesus has saved me. Maybe one day I will get libido enough to want to mate with some woman as we have rabbit sex but this is doubtful too. If it ever happens for me then I might have something to look forward to and something to lose, but for years now I have felt that I have nothing to look forward to and nothing to lose. Part of me thinks I don't want to make the same mistakes that I feel my parents did, obviously I wouldn't fuck up as epic as dad, but there was plenty of other things wrong and fucked up that were mistakes anyone could do wrong. I'm not ready for the responsibility of a little one. I don't know that I like this world so much to where I would even want to bring a life into this world. I don't even know that I can. Maybe all the bad stuff that happened to me when I was a kid are all reasons that I say fuck the Easter bunny, fuck Santa, Halloween is fucked, pretty much everything else is fucked. I feel like if I had a kid. I would never want to lie to the kid ever. Always tell the truth no matter what. Teach the kid many things but never be sarcastic. If the kid asks a question no matter how silly the question is I would do my best to answer it as truthfully and best that I could. I've noticed that when a kid is learning if you teach them something or answer a question about something they want to know with a lie or false information. The child can grow up believing it. I don't see the point in hurting the child with the truth once they learn what is real, or causing the child to be hurt by another child or adult when they are corrected about what someone being sarcastic has taught the child. I would raise a child to partake, but skip the lies. I even thought that I could just join a church and get baptized and start a new life, maybe meat a nice woman who goes to church. Just go along with everything and things would be good. I don't see this happening. I've been hurt too many times by too many people.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)

I wanted to join the military to get training on being a prison guard at a military prison over seas.
I wanted to get training so I could use the skills to become a prison guard state side.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)

Also when I was 15 dads girl friend the same one that was there the day I chocked him. She got drunk and tried to give me head one night and she drew all over me with a sharpie. She was telling me that I'm ready and that I need to eat a lot of pussy before I find they right lay. Pretty sure dad knew he fucked me up and told her to do it as he was trying to make up for it and wanted to fix me. Dumb bitch was sucking the back of my hand as I put my hand on my lap, she thought she was blowing me.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)

hahaha, I just started to train a couple young plants so they will be better mothers.
I used some lengths of insulated solid copper wire. I tried to use them bend into a U shape,
but I cut them too short. So I just bent a hook in the end and this allowed for more length to go in the soil.
The funny part, and I wasn't even planning this. Now it looks like if just used candy canes to train my plants.
Even the marijuanica wants to be festive.


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 9, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> And please, enlighten me on how you know. I bet I know one way you know god touches your life- when the religious leaders touch all the little boys. Hah. No, but seriously how do you know?


Being an ignorant atheist will get you no where. I'm an atheist yes I hate these so called pathetic brains that succumb to a 2000 year old book. However, if your ever going to change someone's mind it won't be by name calling . I however challenge these Christians on their very own bible and simply lay out evidence to why I'm an atheist . The bible claims the earth is only roughly 6000 years old following the genealogies from Adam to Christ . So whitebb2727, how do we explain million year old fossils or should we dive into carbon dating? 


whitebb2727 said:


> I never said I believed in organized religion.
> Pathetic mind. I have been to college got a degree in electronics. I believe in science.
> 
> See I'm not the one being so rude.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 9, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Being an ignorant atheist will get you no where. I'm an atheist yes I hate these so called pathetic brains that succumb to a 2000 year old book. However, if your ever going to change someone's mind it won't be by name calling . I however challenge these Christians on their very own bible and simply lay out evidence to why I'm an atheist . The bible claims the earth is only roughly 6000 years old following the genealogies from Adam to Christ . So whitebb2727, how do we explain million year old fossils or should we dive into carbon dating?


Well, I tend to call things what they are. If the sky is green I will call the sky green. But you are right, ignorance should be frowned upon. I can't stand ignorance. Therefore, I can't stand religion.


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 9, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Well, I tend to call things what they are. If the sky is green I will call the sky green. But you are right, ignorance should be frowned upon. I can't stand ignorance. Therefore, I can't stand religion.


I hear ya .. I was that way as well for a long time. I want you to call it like you see it . But in a manner full way . Questions ones beliefs with reality . Facts . You'll get a lot further than just plain calling them every name in the book . And always let them know their an atheist as well . They don't believe in any other god but their own . And that you just happen to believe in one less than them .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Being an ignorant atheist will get you no where. I'm an atheist yes I hate these so called pathetic brains that succumb to a 2000 year old book. However, if your ever going to change someone's mind it won't be by name calling . I however challenge these Christians on their very own bible and simply lay out evidence to why I'm an atheist . The bible claims the earth is only roughly 6000 years old following the genealogies from Adam to Christ . So whitebb2727, how do we explain million year old fossils or should we dive into carbon dating?


The bible does not say the age of the earth. It gives lineage and certain christians take that to be the age.
I believe in science and dinosaurs and carbon dating as do most chritians I know.
Creationist are the people you are referring to.

Do I believe we evolved from monkeys? No.
Do I believe that there was Neanderthal? Yes. The bible says there were giants in those days.

The bible speaks of "they" before it mentions Adam and Eve. Who is they?

On top of that, if I were to believe no one else was around but Adam and Eve, I would have to believe that their kids procreated. I don't believe that.

There are books of the bible missing, even verses in the bible speak of other books of the bible that are not there.


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 9, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> The bible does not say the age of the earth. It gives lineage and certain christians take that to be the age.
> I believe in science and dinosaurs and carbon dating as do most chritians I know.
> Creationist are the people you are referring to.
> 
> ...


I wonder why their missing as I'm sure they were just taken out by the church . The bible gives the lineage which traces back 4000 something years at their time . Yes it doesn't state it outright but if you do the math I'm sure you'll get roundabout 6000 years old according to your scripture . Well as we know today that's false . Out of curiousity my friend, why do you believe in god . Rather than beat around the bush I just want 1 reason . Your main reason for believing . I'm not going to pick it apart but I like to ask theists why ?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> I wonder why their missing as I'm sure they were just taken out by the church . The bible gives the lineage which traces back 4000 something years at their time . Yes it doesn't state it outright but if you do the math I'm sure you'll get roundabout 6000 years old according to your scripture . Well as we know today that's false . Out of curiousity my friend, why do you believe in god . Rather than beat around the bush I just want 1 reason . Your main reason for believing . I'm not going to pick it apart but I like to ask theists why ?



It is a combination of things.

Living my life by what the Bible says and what I believe to be right has served me well.
I have never heard God right out speak to me but he leads me. If I listen then my life is the better for it.


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 11, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> It is a combination of things.
> 
> Living my life by what the Bible says and what I believe to be right has served me well.
> I have never heard God right out speak to me but he leads me. If I listen then my life is the better for it.


Ok fair enough . To each his own my friend . I just think in my mind I have and create my own set of instructions for my life . I would argue that you've made your life what it is without the help of god but you may feel different . I'll believe the day when humans can observe , see, and communicate to your belief of a "god" . Wouldn't you say that's fair . ? Or do you still believe bad things are going to happen to me because of the bible says so? Another question I'd like to address is do you think all atheists are the result of devil ? Or devils work ?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2014)

n


THCbreeder said:


> Ok fair enough . To each his own my friend . I just think in my mind I have and create my own set of instructions for my life . I would argue that you've made your life what it is without the help of god but you may feel different . I'll believe the day when humans can observe , see, and communicate to your belief of a "god" . Wouldn't you say that's fair . ? Or do you still believe bad things are going to happen to me because of the bible says so? Another question I'd like to address is do you think all atheists are the result of devil ? Or devils work ?


No, not the devil.
We all have free will. That was the whole point.
God can not force you to love or believe in him.

Do i believe you will go to hell? Yes.
Will I look down my nose at you or judge? No.

How can I see the splinter in your eye for the stick in mine?


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 11, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> n
> 
> No, not the devil.
> We all have free will. That was the whole point.
> ...


Ok let's explain free will . This term is used frequently among the religious crowd and bit confusing . But maybe you can address in a manner that's understandable. Humans have always had free will . Why is the devil to blame for all the bad or wrong things people do ? Why is his name thrown out time and time again when people do cruel things or bad things happen or people knowingly sin !? It's the blame of the devil . Yet we have free will . Why is the devil doing all this bad stuff in the world and yet is not prevented by lord savior all mighty ? I almost would like to say the devil has more control than god even though I don't believe in either . Yet you will sit here and say your success in life is not your doing it's the lords . I'll disagree with all of it . I think you've created your own success lived the life you've made without any help or god. Why can't you take credit for your success In life and why does everything bad get blamed on the devil ? Beats me


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 11, 2014)

What's gonna happen to you if you stopped believing in god, learned about evolution and reality the best way humans have observed and moved out of the comfort of a 2000 year old book that claims this earth is 6000 years old through the genealogies . I understand it gives you comfort . Gives you hope . In my experience the most hypocritical people are religious ones who pretty much say it's okay to sin and sin and sin as long as I tell The Lord I'm sorry . You probably have met many in your area or throughout life .


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 11, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> Do i believe you will go to hell? Yes.




Religious folks crack me up with this nonesense. "All you gotta do is believe." Doesn't matter if you're Mother Theresa, if you don't "believe" you punch your ticket straight to hell. 

Prisons are chalk full of pedophiles, and rapists, and murders...... and the VAST majority of them have all found god. They will all be saved. Hallelujah!

What a crock of shit


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Religious folks crack me up with this nonesense. "All you gotta do is believe." Doesn't matter if you're Mother Theresa, if r you don't "believe" you punch your ticket straight to hell.
> 
> Prisons are chalk full of pedophiles, and rapists, and murders...... and the VAST majority of them have all found god. They will all be saved. Hallelujah!
> 
> What a crock of shit


Hey, believe what you want to believe.
I'm not rude or shove stuff down your throat.

The bible also says not to let evil happen. Those rapist and pedophiles probably didn't find god they just claim to.
I would say they need to be executed. 
If you disagree, I was molested at 2 years old, damn near drank myself to death even thought about killing the guy that did it. When I say they are a burden, I have first hand experience 

I entered this conversation calmly to discuss.
You guys have images of the radical Christians.
I would say come to a baptist church with an open mind and you may be surprised.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> What's gonna happen to you if you stopped believing in god, learned about evolution and reality the best way humans have observed and moved out of the comfort of a 2000 year old book that claims this earth is 6000 years old through the genealogies . I understand it gives you comfort . Gives you hope . In my experience the most hypocritical people are religious ones who pretty much say it's okay to sin and sin and sin as long as I tell The Lord I'm sorry . You probably have met many in your area or throughout life .


I have. 
I do take credit for the things I have done. Certificates and awards hang on my walls.
The devil is not the cause. People are despicable creatures capable of horrendous things.
Humans are also capable of great acts of kindness.

For me it all boils down to doing for others. Help the people around you and it comes back 10 fold. 
But at the same time I will not let you walk over me.

Thank you for the calm discussion.


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Religious folks crack me up with this nonesense. "All you gotta do is believe." Doesn't matter if you're Mother Theresa, if you don't "believe" you punch your ticket straight to hell.
> 
> Prisons are chalk full of pedophiles, and rapists, and murders...... and the VAST majority of them have all found god. They will all be saved. Hallelujah!
> 
> What a crock of shit


I agree with you stow .! 


whitebb2727 said:


> I have.
> I do take credit for the things I have done. Certificates and awards hang on my walls.
> The devil is not the cause. People are despicable creatures capable of horrendous things.
> Humans are also capable of great acts of kindness.
> ...


I believe church is a social gathering for people to gossip and see each other and promote god and read the word of the bible. What sickens me is how every church interprets the word of the bible differently .! It's not uniform and never will be I'm sure you'd agree with me on that . However church to me is no more than a business.A big business . Corrupt IMO . See you see only your god and religion to be the one . That's all you know and conform to . I'm sure between all the major religions in the world you haven't gave them a chance . So hence the question? Why is yours right ? How do you know your god is the only one and that any other religions isn't when you haven't read them at all or given then a chance ? Sorry about what to yahappened as a kid .its unfortunate . But the hatred inside is biological desire to exact revenge . I would of deemed it appropriate to do what you mentioned and to anybody who commits such acts . Unfortunately god forgives and I wouldn't cause I live in reality and scum like him do not deserve to breathe . Just my .02!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> I agree with you stow .!
> 
> I believe church is a social gathering for people to gossip and see each other and promote god and read the word of the bible. What sickens me is how every church interprets the word of the bible differently .! It's not uniform and never will be I'm sure you'd agree with me on that . However church to me is no more than a business.A big business . Corrupt IMO . See you see only your god and religion to be the one . That's all you know and conform to . I'm sure between all the major religions in the world you haven't gave them a chance . So hence the question? Why is yours right ? How do you know your god is the only one and that any other religions isn't when you haven't read them at all or given then a chance ? Sorry about what to yahappened as a kid .its unfortunate . But the hatred inside is biological desire to exact revenge . I would of deemed it appropriate to do what you mentioned and to anybody who commits such acts . Unfortunately god forgives and I wouldn't cause I live in reality and scum like him do not deserve to breathe . Just my .02!



I agree.
10 people hear a sermon and you get 10 different ideas.

I had to forgive him. Not for his sake, but for mine. It was a burden I had to let go.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 11, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have.
> I do take credit for the things I have done. Certificates and awards hang on my walls.
> The devil is not the cause. People are despicable creatures capable of horrendous things.
> Humans are also capable of great acts of kindness.
> ...


I will say this....

Even though I disagree with you 100% on the subject, you carry yourself well and have been very civil. Cudos

I wish more religious folks were capable of the same.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I will say this....
> 
> Even though I disagree with you 100% on the subject, you carry yourself well and have been very civil. Cudos
> 
> I wish more religious folks were capable of the same.



Me to.
Thank you.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)

my religous beliefs arent in order just yet living thump life right now..


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 16, 2014)

What the hell do you call those things again, you know, those things that describe symbols for a map or something.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 16, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> State them on the record and lets discuss them


I believe people like you want to force your opinion on everyone else. Isn't that why you started this thread?


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 16, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> View attachment 3314276


Never gave a dime to any charity in his life until Donald Trump shamed him over it on nationwide TV. Then the pussy whipped nerd/s wife made him start a foundation.


----------



## superloud (Dec 16, 2014)

I belive in a cult of lizard people


----------



## panhead (Dec 16, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> I believe people like you want to force your opinion on everyone else. Isn't that why you started this thread?


What i find odd is that the OP dont communicate his personal beliefs to the community in any posts i see , the thread title says LETS DISCUSS yet all ive seen him discuss is the easterbunny .

If i thought this thread was started with the intent of an adult discussion on various forms of religion vs non believers opinions i'd participate fully ,unfortunately so far all ive seen is 1 member admit to being a Christian , then be insulted & belittled for posting his beliefs , great job guys .

Maybe people believe in god because its more plausible than the absolutely unprovable explaination science has gave us for how we got here & what started it all .

Science says rust particules in the oceans created an atmosphere condusive of life . Rust particules people & if that isnt a leap of FAITH i dont know what would be .

Until i see the op disclose his personal beliefs on religion & participate in the thread be started im out .


----------



## panhead (Dec 16, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> Me to.
> Thank you.


Wow your being thanked for keeping it civil & nobody says anything about the multiple insults you've taken .

Buddy im gonna tell ya this thread is a set up & was never meant for meaningfull discussion of various religious beliefs .


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 17, 2014)

I believe in an invisible magic bearded wizard man in the sky who created everything in a few days on his own time who wants everybody to believe in and worship him and be a good boy or girl because he created an underground lake of fire and torture that he will send you to for all eternity if you don't.



PSYKE!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2014)

panhead said:


> Wow your being thanked for keeping it civil & nobody says anything about the multiple insults you've taken .
> 
> Buddy im gonna tell ya this thread is a set up & was never meant for meaningfull discussion of various religious beliefs .


I know but at the end of the day I am fine with who I am. People will always try to break you down no matter what your beliefs are.


----------



## panhead (Dec 17, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> People will always try to break you down no matter what your beliefs are.


And there we have it ! 

You summed up the intent of this thread which was never to DISCUSS , its intent was to draw out members who can then be broken down , reading your initial posts im sure you knew from the start you were being goaded slowly into an argument , since you didnt bite & remained civil the thread didnt turn into the slaughter that was expected , kudos to you brother .

Fyi im a Christian & my wife is Muslim , not that i care to ARGUE the point with Infidels it just didnt feel right leaving you as the lone Christian, like you we know who we are & are not ashamed of who we are .
My use of the word infidel will piss people off for sure.

Pretty sad when you think about it actually .

For all you anti god ( infidels ) members why would you pick religion or religious people to make fun of , especially when all religions are trying to teach people is to be a better man/woman & to do good vs bad , how is this a bad thing ?

In this day & age when 11 year old kids shoot smack & will kill your family for $10 , or as a rite of passage into a gang shouldnt we applaud people who have values instead of making fun of their beliefs ,why try to disprove their beliefs when the other science based side of the argument is just as unproven ?

That last part was a real question , why ?


----------



## panhead (Dec 17, 2014)

Having a hard time with the edit feature , gonna try & repost .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2014)

panhead said:


> And there we have it !
> 
> You summed up the intent of this thread which was never to DISCUSS , its intent was to draw out members who can then be broken down , reading your initial posts im sure you knew from the start you were being goaded slowly into an argument , since you didnt bite & remained civil the thread didnt turn into the slaughter that was expected , kudos to you brother .
> 
> ...



Oh man you didn't.
Nah I'm just kidding. I was in basic training and also served with some Muslims. Most people hear Muslim and get images in their heads of what they have been shown on tv. Muslims are peaceful people.

All through history people have use the Bible and the Qur'an to start wars. Both teach similar philosophies of being kind and doing for others.

I find the idea of a Christian and Muslim being married intriguing. 

I had a preacher once tell that Sundays are the most segregated. Blacks going to black churches, whites going to white churches. It was common place for our church and a black church to invite each other to get togethers.

I think Christians and Muslims need to do the same thing.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 17, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> Oh man you didn't.
> Nah I'm just kidding. I was in basic training and also served with some Muslims. Most people hear Muslim and get images in their heads of what they have been shown on tv. Muslims are peaceful people.
> 
> All through history people have use the Bible and the Qur'an to start wars. Both teach similar philosophies of being kind and doing for others.
> ...


so how would you do that the Muslim and Christian together...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> so how would you do that the Muslim and Christian together...


I'm not sure.
That is why I am asking a Christian married to a Muslim.
I am sure there is common ground.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 17, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not sure.
> That is why I am asking a Christian married to a Muslim.
> I am sure there is common ground.


I don't think there is common ground...you believe that jesus is the son of god... they consider that bad thinking


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> I don't think there is common ground...you believe that jesus is the son of god... they consider that bad thinking



Your right. Shouldn't even attempt it.
Oh well.

Until you share some of what you believe then well...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 17, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> Your right. Shouldn't even attempt it.
> Oh well.
> 
> Until you share some of what you believe then well...


I think if all religions could discover where their religion came from they might come to some understanding of each other...there are truths in all religions and no religion is the truth...


----------



## panhead (Dec 17, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not sure.
> That is why I am asking a Christian married to a Muslim.
> I am sure there is common ground.


Christians & Muslims have more in common than most Christians & Muslims know , there are alot of the same people/prophets in the bible & quran , including Jesus , Christians are taught Jesus is the son of god & the quran teaches Muslims that Jesus was a prophet .

My wife is alot more religious than i am & that in itself helps alot but what helped the most is her firm understanding of the Quran as well as the old & new testament .

My wife was born in Lebanon where there is a Christian population , her family was a Christian family before converting to Islam before she was born , being college educated this fact intrigued her into reading up on her heratige & learning about Christianity in general .

For myself i was sitting in the county jail awaiting transport to prison & decided to read the bible out of boredom , i finished the new testament while in quarantine in Jackson Prison where reading material was limited to religious material , i decided to read an english quran , i was floored at how much of Islam is based on Christianity , or vice versa depending on who , what when & where , i even read the Satanic bible for Atheists having nothing better to do .

Anyhow my job as a construction worker working in the middle east on US held interests brought me in contact with my future wife & on a work relationship we hit it off , it wasnt long before i knew i wanted her.

As luck & chance would have it she was offered a job in the US under a work visa & she jumped on the chance , i pulled some strings & got her contact info & courted her in an old fashioned way where her friend acted as shaparone , under extreme protest from her family we got married & they hated me until they passed away , even though i helped them immigrate to the US her brothers still hate me for beating her elder brothers ass back in the 80's for speaking to her like a dog & expecting her to be submissive to their will .

Fast foward several decades looking back we get along so well because religion is only a part of our lives , we agreed early on where i wouldnt treat her like a traditional husband would & we would stay out of each others religious affairs , i must say its been pretty simple too .

Its been easier being married to a non US born Muslim for 40 yrs than it was to stay married to my 1st all American wife who divorced me while in prison , good riddance i say , we raised 3 fantastic sons one of which gave his life in Iraq # 1 while the other 2 gave us awesome grand children .

Its been an awesome life even though it wasnt supposed to be .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2014)

superloud said:


> I belive in a cult of lizard people


"they can do anything"


gorillagrower0840 said:


> I believe in an invisible magic bearded wizard man in the sky who created everything in a few days on his own time who wants everybody to believe in and worship him and be a good boy or girl because he created an underground lake of fire and torture that he will send you to for all eternity if you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> PSYKE!



It's a sure thing that people think and feel that way. However, it does not paint the overall picture accurately. I think some folks call that circular reasoning, but I don't know because I believe that I was created, so really, what do I know?


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 18, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> "they can do anything"
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sure thing that people think and feel that way. However, it does not paint the overall picture accurately. I think some folks call that circular reasoning, but I don't know because I believe that I was created, so really, what do I know?


I know that it doesn't include all the details and whatnot, but I think it pretty much sums it up, shows the overall idea and main bullet points.

I will never surrender logic, reasoning, rationality, and scientific knowledge to any type of blind faith. Especially the looney tune fantasy faiths of today, which is all there is. Maybe one day a better more realistic faith might come along that will convince me to believe in it, but I extremely highly doubt it. I don't think it's possible really. Knowledge is too important to forgo.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> I know that it doesn't include all the details and whatnot, but I think it pretty much sums it up, shows the overall idea and main bullet points.
> 
> I will never surrender logic, reasoning, rationality, and scientific knowledge to any type of blind faith. Especially the looney tune fantasy faiths of today, which is all there is. Maybe one day a better more realistic faith might come along that will convince me to believe in it, but I extremely highly doubt it. I don't think it's possible really. Knowledge is too important to forgo.


It's true that another one will come along. And, as an aside, I have yet to surrender that which you expressed, either. You actually don't have to, though a lot choose to.

“Let us distinguish between the mind, and a mind of Light. Let us distinguish between subjective reasoning, and objective reasoning. Objective reasoning is the reasoning of the Being. Subjective reasoning is the reasoning of the animal ego. Objective reasoning is possessed only by the one who has passed through the Buddhist Annihilation [the complete elimination of the ego: pride, lust, envy, avarice, laziness, jealousy, anger, etc]... The objective reasoning is the mind of light, it is real intelligence, exalted thoughts.” - Samael Aun Weor

*He mentions Buddhism as an example. Also, these quotes come from various sources and 'strains' of 'religious' thought. I'm happy to explore them all, gaining knowledge along the way. In the scientific community bias is nearly controllable by specific methods, but bias will never be taken out of the equation totally. In the quote above, I see 'training' in how to quiet bias as to reduce the noise of thinking leading to a more clear picture of reality.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 18, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> It's true that another one will come along. And, as an aside, I have yet to surrender that which you expressed, either. You actually don't have to, though a lot choose to.
> 
> “Let us distinguish between the mind, and a mind of Light. Let us distinguish between subjective reasoning, and objective reasoning. Objective reasoning is the reasoning of the Being. Subjective reasoning is the reasoning of the animal ego. Objective reasoning is possessed only by the one who has passed through the Buddhist Annihilation [the complete elimination of the ego: pride, lust, envy, avarice, laziness, jealousy, anger, etc]... The objective reasoning is the mind of light, it is real intelligence, exalted thoughts.” - Samael Aun Weor
> 
> *He mentions Buddhism as an example. Also, these quotes come from various sources and 'strains' of 'religious' thought. I'm happy to explore them all, gaining knowledge along the way. In the scientific community bias is nearly controllable by specific methods, but bias will never be taken out of the equation totally. In the quote above, I see 'training' in how to quiet bias as to reduce the noise of thinking leading to a more clear picture of reality.


Wow, its eye exaggerate!

I haven't seen you post in a very long time...

How are you doing, bro?

~PEACE~


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 18, 2014)

panhead said:


> Christians & Muslims have more in common than most Christians & Muslims know , there are alot of the same people/prophets in the bible & quran , including Jesus , Christians are taught Jesus is the son of god & the quran teaches Muslims that Jesus was a prophet .
> 
> My wife is alot more religious than i am & that in itself helps alot but what helped the most is her firm understanding of the Quran as well as the old & new testament .
> 
> ...


I am sorry for the loss of a son. His sacrifice will not be forgotten.
I knew that Christians and Muslims have quite a bit in common, some people will always find excuses to be close minded.

In my life I have had the unique opportunity to meet people from all kinds of nations and back grounds.
For the most part we all are alike. We just want to have a good life and love our families.

I have thoroughly enjoyed meeting and talking to the different people of the world.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Wow, its eye exaggerate!
> 
> I haven't seen you post in a very long time...
> 
> ...


'Sup George, how's the world treating you? How are you treating it?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 18, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> 'Sup George, how's the world treating you? How are you treating it?


The world is treating Me just fine, in other worlds, I am content.

Also, I am trying to treat the worlds.

No typos here, pun intended.

~PEACE~


----------



## grovacado (Dec 18, 2014)

In the 7th and 8th century established christian society considered islam a heretical offshoot of Christianity. 

For the most part the muslims didn't run the Byzantine power structure out, those eastern Christians let them into many of the cities with open and welcome arms.

The byzantine army in the field suffered massive defections of soldiers from the area to the Muslim side.


----------

